#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-06-30
<ChristianArvai> nicky, mødet er aflyst. jeg har bannet sbc ;)
<nicky> ChristianArvai, slår til igen *g*
<nicky> Det var nu også et rent tilfælde at jeg kom forbi, så det gør nu ikke noget
<ChristianArvai> jeg har også tid nok. jeg installere android-studio, og alle de repo tager mange timer at få ind
<ChristianArvai> et tip . lad være med at flagge alle tilvalg af, med mindre at du har over 50 gb fri plads. jeg måtte starte forfra på en anden hdd, da jeg løb tør for plads
<lars_t_h> ChristianArvai, alle tilvalg for alle versionsnr i Android fylder temmelig pænt op - det har jeg også prøvet.
<lars_t_h> Det man behøver er kun nyeste, som er libs til Android mobiler der ikke er nyeste Android version.
<lars_t_h> Min /home partition er på 188GB, så det var nemt at slette en undermappe i ~/bin
<ChristianArvai> et tip . lad være med at flagge alle tilvalg af, med mindre at du har over 50 gb fri plads. jeg måtte starte forfra på en anden hdd, da jeg løb tør for plads
<ChristianArvai> hov
<ChristianArvai> så tror pokker at mine genvejdtaster ikke virkede, når at det stor herinde (op-pil+enter)
<Zilvador> Godaften folk
<lars_t_h> Godaften Blueeyez Zilvador Momsemor 
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<lars_t_h> Hej readaktør team vil gerne diskutere forum-ban idag. Årsag er https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20162
<Momsemor> Ok...
<ChristianArvai> aften venner
<lars_t_h> ChristianArvai, er præsentant for redaktør team
<ChristianArvai> skal vi lige lade klokken blove 20? ;)
<ChristianArvai> nicky, 
<Zilvador> Spændende
<ChristianArvai> Vi har desværre haft en del problemer med et medlem, som havde ret svært ved at holde forums regler. Det endte med et permanent Ban, og det er dette som ligger til grund for debatten
<Momsemor> Har fulgt med og læst alle tråde...
<ChristianArvai> Da det desværre ikke er klart ift forums regler, hvordan at advarsler og Bans skal gives, har vi lavet et udkast til dette:
<ChristianArvai> * Overtrædelser af forums regler betyder at, teamet stemmer om en advarsel. Simpelt flertal.
<ChristianArvai> * "Advar bruger" funktionen i php skal have en timeout på 12 mdr.
<ChristianArvai> * Tre advarsler på 12 mdr betyder 14 dages Ban.
<ChristianArvai> * Efter første Ban giver hvert enkelt efterfølgende advarsel øjeblikkeligt 14 dages yderligere Ban.
<ChristianArvai> * Tre Bans inden for 12 mdr betyder at kontoen permenent lukkes.
<ChristianArvai> * Grove overtrædelser af reglerne eller lovgivningen i Danmark, betyder stadigt øjeblikkeligt Ban.
<ChristianArvai> Set over de sidste 2 år vil min personlige vurdering ikke være at, der med disse regler ikke ville være givet andre Bans end dem til mcrypto og Jakob77. De ville bare være kommet meget tidligere. Samt at soundpartner sandsynligvis også havde fået et enkelt Ban på 14 dage tilbage i 2009 (old story).
<ChristianArvai> Vi er så ikke færdige med oplægget, da vi fik tralvt med denne sag. I teamet drøfter vi pt om det skal være 6 eller 12 mdr som udgangspunkt.
<ChristianArvai>  /
<ChristianArvai> done 
<lars_t_h> Er forum-ban eneste emne idag?
<ChristianArvai> pas. jeg er bare med :D
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål
<ChristianArvai> y
<Zilvador> Hvad betyder "timeout på 12 måneder"?
<Zilvador> Man kan kun bruge funktionen en gang for hver 12 måneder?
<lars_t_h> Jeg kan se at mødedato og tid er sat af sbc
<ChristianArvai> i forums system i PHP kan man sætte udløb for en advarsel. det vil sige at en advarsel automatisk slettes, når at der er gået et år
<Zilvador> Hvad betyder det så, at en bruger får en advarsel?
<Zilvador> Kan andre brugere se det nogen steder?
<ChristianArvai> det er kun admins og redaktører som kan se dem
<ChristianArvai> vi skal ikke hænge folk ud
<Zilvador> Nej, helst ikke :). Jeg skal bare forstå det
<Zilvador> Så er den eneste effekt af en advarsel, at adminer og redaktører er advaret mod brugeren?
<ChristianArvai> at få en advarsel vil sådan set ikke få større betydning i første omgang. det er først hvis at en bruger får tre advarsler, inden for en periode på 12 mdr, at der sker noget. tre advarsler vil udløse 14 dages ban
<Zilvador> Javel. Forstået
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ er det i hvert fald ikke en urimelig regel
<ChristianArvai> takker. vi skal nok forbedre udkastet
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, ChristianArvai Det skal vel pindes ud så "advarsel" og "ban" er klart defineret.
<Momsemor> Klage muligheder?
<Zilvador> Har vi regler for, hvad der kan lede til et ban?
<ChristianArvai> lars_t_h, noteret
<ChristianArvai> Momsemor, Som sådan henviste vi til bestyrelsen, da jakob ikke ville godkende teamets beslutning.  vi har jo sådan set intet andet valg, hvis at folk føler at admins eller readaktører ikke holder regel
<Zilvador> Mange forummer har en længere forklaring, når man laver en konto, om alle de ting, man ikke må. Dette er jo så konsekvensen, hvis man overtræder sådanne ting
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, overtrædelse af CoC og at man ikke vil følge CoC selv om man bliver bedt om det f.eks.
<Momsemor> Ok..
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, jeg husker ikke så godt. Har forummet en CoC? :)
<Momsemor> Det skal brugeren have, at vide ??
<ChristianArvai> i kan lige se om vi skal bygge det ind i denne tråd : Information til alle brugere - Retningslinier i forum  https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16265
<ChristianArvai> brainstorm
<ChristianArvai> Zilvador, vi har ubuntus CoC
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, jeg havde give redaktør teamet grønt lys til "ikke at fortage sig yderlige" og at advarseln imod scriptet var sin plads i sin tid. det er min professionelle mening at scriptet er af yderst dårlig kvalitet og derudover det man kalder spagetti-kode.
<Zilvador> ChristianArvai, Aha. Det kan man jo også. Eneste ulempe er måske bare, at de er en smule uklare og formuleret mere som moral end som regelsæt
<Zilvador> Men ellers er det jo et godt udgangspunkt :)
<Momsemor> Jeg havde selv skrevet tak til Christian.... det er bare til kommende tilfælde
<ChristianArvai> det er et interresant emne at debatere, for vi er også internt i teamet i tvivl om formuleringen
<ChristianArvai> andre SP? :)
<Zilvador> Super. Jeg ser, at Ubuntu DK også har sit eget opførselskodeks. Det vidste jeg ikke :)
<Zilvador> Nej, jeg har ingen problemer med at acceptere jeres forslag. Det virker yderst rimeligt, så snart det måske uddybes lidt mere
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, næste > næste etc. ved oprettelse D: Ja?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, man har vel nogle Windows vaner når man starter som grøn Ubuntu bruger hehe
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, haha..måske. Jeg ser den slags ting som almindelig sund fornuft. Men det er nu også MANGE år siden, at jeg lavede min konto :)
<ChristianArvai> vi skal nok uddybe det 
<lars_t_h> Jeg synes ikke at der er så meget mere at skrive om lige nu så jeg vil foreslå at bestyrelsen stemmer om at give redaktør tem mandat til at udarbejde en revideret forum bruger regler
<lars_t_h> +1 er stemmer for et mandat
<lars_t_h> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<ChristianArvai> takker. vi sender det selvfølgeligt ud til gennemsyn
<lars_t_h> De reviderede forum-regler skal vel så godkendes på næste møde
<ChristianArvai> yes
<Momsemor> Kan det nås her i ferietiden?
<ChristianArvai> 2 mdr er nok bedre
<lars_t_h> Jeg opreter lige en diskussionstråd i bestyrelsen om nye forum-regler, når mødet her er slut
<Momsemor> 25. august?
<ChristianArvai> ok med mig
<Zilvador> Super :)
<lars_t_h> Det næste møde bliver realistisk set nok i August måned
<Momsemor> Det har du nok ret i ;-)
<lars_t_h> 25. august kl 20 er ok med mig
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Hvordan går det i lokalforeningerne?
<Momsemor> Som det plejer, lidt færre pga. ferie, men vi kører videre både i Favrskov og Randers
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, msngler der ikke ret mange til det punkt?
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, det ved jeg ikke. Jeg har ikke set en dagsorden :)
<Blueeyez> I Esbjerg er jeg begyndt at deltage i noget der hedder Geeklabs -> geeklabs.dk og planlægger at få Ubuntu Esbjerg fusioneret. En af dem der står bag projektet kører selv Linux Ubuntu og han er in på det.. Håber det går, da der så er lokaler + fibernet..
<lars_t_h> Det har jeg heller ikke
<Momsemor> og Åby. Risskov holder pause til september  /
<lars_t_h> Spændende med Geek Labs. Jeg har fra Henning Wangerin at der er startet et makerspace op i Sønderborg.
<lars_t_h> Hej Wangerin. Bestyrelsen har givet redaktør team et mandat til at udarbejde nye forum-regler (handler om advarsler og abn fra forum)
<wangerin> G'aften - sjot at første kommentar når man logger ind omhandler en selv ;-)
<lars_t_h> *s/abn/ban
<Momsemor> Godaften...
<lars_t_h> rettlse: edit lave etudlæg - som så skal godkendes
<Zilvador> Blueeyez: spændende. Glæder mig til at høre om fusionen. Der har vist været tanker om at fusionere hacker-spaces og Ubuntu-foreninger, men der er vist mere blevet til samarbejder, da målgruppen tit er forskellig
<lars_t_h> wangerin, vi var nået til lokal-afd. (selvom der ikke er en dagsorden), så vi vil godt høre hvordan det går ovre hos jer
<Blueeyez> Ja Zilvador det er os udfordringen, men jeg accepterer alle distroer, men Ubuntu er jo os blot et udgangspunkt hvor man kan sige der er god brugervenlighed og det bare virker (Kender ingen distroer der kører lige så godt ud af boksen)
<Blueeyez> og så hjælper det jo at en af dem der står for det os bruger Ubuntu :)
<Zilvador> Fedt :). Hvis I kan få det til at virke uden at virke, ville det være fedt :)
<Zilvador> Wangering, hvordan går det i Sønderborg?
<Blueeyez> Bestemt :)
<wangerin> Jeg sidder som nogle vil vide som formand i AlsLUG, hvor vi også meste arbejder medn Lubuntu - derfor samarbejder vi med Ubuntu DK, men der kommer genet andet forbi vores bord. Vi tager diverse distroer som de kommer, og tage der derfra. Men vi har selvfølgelig heller ikke Ubuntu i navnet. Det kan jo være en ligge fin forskel ;-) I øvrigt er maker-spacet i Sønderborg et par år gammelt. Det er bare ved at flytte til andre lokaler
<wangerin>  ;-)
<wangerin> Vi har ikke haft så meget at lave de sidste par måneder - sekretæren har vist ikke har overskud til at lave så meget reklame som har tidligere gjorde, men det går stille og roligt derudaf.
<Zilvador> wangerin, men det er både Unix group og makerspace?
<wangerin> det er to helt forskellige enheder. Jeg er bare aktiv begge steder ;-)
<Zilvador> Aha..forstået :)
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har hørt fra Søren?
<wangerin> Alslug holder til på bilbiloteket i Sønderborg hhv i Felsted (udenfor Aabenraa) og Green Makerspace har egene lokaler i Sønderborg. - og de snakker lidt om at linux er en god ting, så det skal nok blive til mere, men de er meget maksin-værksted end elektronik og computere ;-)
<Zilvador> Ja, sådan plejer de nemlig at være. Derfor er målgrupperne tit heller ikke de samme :)
<wangerin> Plejer og plejer. Hvis jeg kigger på OSAA i Aarhus kunne det mok bedre kombineres. Men ikke i Sønderborg, da de heller ikke har noget videre internetforbindelse på stedet. Så er det ikke så pokkers sjovt at lege med puter som dem :-/
<Zilvador> Vi havde et i Aalborg også
<Zilvador> Det blev bare mere til et samarbejde, hvor de to foreninger i sin tid fortsatte hver for sig, til dels i samme lokaler.
<Zilvador> Er der flere ting, vi skal snakke om til mødet?
<lars_t_h> Skal vi ikk´ lukke mødet nu (Lars "VejMand" T. Hansen skal med TogBus kl 05:48 imorgen tidlig)
<Momsemor> Tror jeg ikke... blev vi enige om, at springe juli over?
<lars_t_h> Jo, nsæte møde er 23. august 2015 kl 20:00 her på kanalen
<Momsemor> Ok, så kan vi vist godt hæve mødet og ønske god sommer :-)
 * lars_t_h skriver i indlæg om nye forum-regler i bestyrelsens forum ASAP vi er færdig med mødet her
<lars_t_h> god sommer til alle :)
<Zilvador> God sommer, venner! :)
<Zilvador> Super lars_t_h 
<Momsemor> 25. august
<wangerin> Have a nice day
<lars_t_h> Momsemor rigtigt den 25.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2020-06-30
<Momsemor> sbc:  er der noget på pogrammet i aften?
<sbc> Momsemor, desværre nej.
<sbc> medmindre du har noget ? :)
<Momsemor> Næh, intet :-)
<sbc> så lad os nyde sommeren, og håbe vi vender stærkt tilbage til august / september ?
<Momsemor> Ja, lad os det - god sommer alle sammen :-)
<sbc> Momsemor, Er der egentligt blevet åbnet op for at holde møder på bibliotekerne igen?
<sbc> (Jeg mener at huske at du plejer at deltage?)
<Momsemor> Der hvor vi holder møder (andreaskirke) holder lukket til efter sommerferien...
<sbc> ok
<Momsemor> Hejsa...
